# Call of Duty : Ghosts



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2013)

Activision finally decides to go for a newer engine..
This is most likely a prequel to MW2, featuring Ghost as the main charecter

New campaign, new story.. Who's excited


----------



## cyborg47 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

New Engine? are you sure or just assuming?


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Oh wow a new Call of Duty...who would've expected?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Its like...*Activision* : Knock Knock, new COD madafaka!!!


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

For some reason I find the whole COD series gone to the dogs. Earlier, the COD series was totally impersonal and concentrated on the nature of war. Now it is becoming more and more central around few characters.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For some reason I find the whole COD series gone to the dogs. Earlier, the COD series was totally impersonal and concentrated on the nature of war. Now it is becoming more and more central around few characters.



So you think its supposed to stay the same way, milked forever?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> New Engine? are you sure or just assuming?



Yep, new engine. Call of Duty: Ghosts announced; next-gen powered by new engine | Joystiq

Actually, I'm looking forward to it. Let's see how the new engine battles against the king, FB3.0.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I'd wait till they actually show it. Its pointless for any developer to use a new engine when they're extremely good with the old one. Its probably a heavily upgraded version, we'll see.


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> So you think its supposed to stay the same way, milked forever?



It is already being milked forever.

Call Of Duty was better off when Vince Zampella and Jason West were still around. The COD series doesn't seem so appealing since they left.


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*Call of Duty : Ghost will surely Come for Wii. So its a good News for the Babies.*

For PC......If IW have anything new to offer then it will live up to COD 4 MW era....otherwise the fate of MW3.


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

looking fwd to this


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Rs. 2499 for PC?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Its pointless for any developer to use a new engine when they're extremely good with the old one.



Darn, you almost sound like a CoD fanboy, no offense, but that was exactly what CoD fans were saying and got bashed by other people. That ex-IW guy said that too "Creating new engine would be counter-productive" and he got fired.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^ lolz


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Read the Call of Duty : Ghost comic.. it bridges the gap between MW1 and MW2 from the point of view of Ghost


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

great news


----------



## Thunder (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

We need dedicated servers like they did with CoD4 ‚ until then BF4 takes mah monie.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

BF4 for me!.I love FB 3.0 and the price tag of Rs.1499


----------



## flyingcow (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I am having great expectations from this. This is the first COD im excited about afte Black ops. I dont think the game will be same. There are a few mechanics like sliding and shooting (similar to powerslide in crysis 2) etc. but as its gonna be released for present and next-gen (I assume), Its gonna be awesome.


P.S.- Im not a COD fanboy


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*Call of Duty: Ghosts – Winning the Next-Gen For Microsoft?*


----------



## nipunmaster (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Its coming with a new engine, hope to see some new things in it. I really wanna see captain price's return, after MW3. I think COD series is one of the best FPS, because its still in market for over 10 years, and yes it will have a stiff competition with BF4.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Thunder said:


> "mah monie".



What does this mean ?? Can anyone help a newbie here??


----------



## vickybat (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*Call of Duty: Ghosts Already Set to Stomp Battlefield 4*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> *Call of Duty: Ghosts Already Set to Stomp Battlefield 4*



Sound like a 14 year old titled it


----------



## RCuber (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

CoD can never be dethroned, it will still be the best selling game. this is coming from a BF3 player for about 2 yrs. but I don't intent to buy CoD:Ghosts.


----------



## flyingcow (May 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



rakesh_ic said:


> What does this mean ?? Can anyone help a newbie here??



I think he meant "My Money"


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



flyingcow said:


> I think he meant "My Money"



Isnt it easier to say it that way?? Anyway, I have reported the post for the SMS lingo.


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Sound like a 14 year old titled it



Marketing Gimmick...that's all. 

For Single Player Campaign & Captain Price : COD

For Rest : BF

Both are best selling games these days, i don't want to compare them instead buying them.


----------



## flyingcow (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Trailer is out guys.
(source-xbox one reveal)


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Even Battlefield 3 looks 5x better than this. Can't believe this is based on a new engine‚ doesn't seem so.


----------



## d3p (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Well, Campaign Mode story looks good. My Money is on Ghost.

[youtube]D2Ndq4xqxNM[/youtube]


----------



## darkv0id (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Call of Duty Ghosts: not a new engine, but is upgraded says dev

Today I learned that this "next-gen" engine has it's roots in the Quake engine, which was released more than a decade ago....

Nice to see the honesty though, and I supposes he's right, building a new engine in a 2 year cycle is next to impossible.


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*Call of duty Ghosts vs Killzone Shadow Fall video comparison*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Activision just announced that this will have a spinoff sequel on iPad called




Spoiler



*Dog of Duty : Modern Fetchfare  *
You will play a bomb squad dog a rescue dog, or a military prison guard dog


*Source*




Please read the source before opening the spoiler tags below 


Spoiler



          





Spoiler



BF4 ROCKS B!TCHES!!!!!!!


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^ IMBA


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Spoiler



bf4 ftw...bf4 ftw madafaks!!!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

BF4 is definitely better in Gfx and gameplay but it could NEVER have that "oomph" moment CoD series has .. 
*Not a fanboy*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> BF4 is definitely better in Gfx and gameplay but it could NEVER have that "oomph" moment CoD series has ..
> *Not a fanboy*



seriously? that oomph factor has gotten so cliched.


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

waiting for this....the story will as always be the best..



Spoiler



I am a COD fanboy


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Waiting for BF4.........................the MP & gameplay will be the best


----------



## heidi2521 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I fully expect to be able to do this:

*static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/7/73958/2000099-gun_dog.jpg

Otherwise no buy.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> seriously? that oomph factor has gotten so cliched.



So you arent gonna play it right ?

BTW Im just curious, how many have actually BOUGHT and played the last CoD games.. IMHO, If you do not BUY a game, you have NO right to call it bad..
absolutely NO right..
This doesnt only apply to CoD.. Dont get me wrong, Im a jack sparrow as well, but I do not criticize a game that im gonna play anyway..
So stop complaining or GTFO 

Its like having your friend share his lunch with you and after you have eaten it,  you complain about how bad it was

I  must stress this again, THIS DOESNT ONLY APPLY TO COD..
Last time someone said Morrowind sucks, I gave him a mouthful as well


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Play? you mean giving mouse clicks to watch the next scene one after the other? Nope, not worth it, for purchase either. As for judging without buying concept, cod is different in this sense. Coz its almost been the same game since cod1


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Too bad, my friend..
But As far as Im concerned (and probably many others in this forum).. we just got a new game.. 
No need to compare which game is better and which game is worse.. 
Dont like it, dont play it 

PS: You havent played MW3 ? have you ?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Too bad, my friend..
> But As far as Im concerned (and probably many others in this forum).. we just got a new game..
> No need to compare which game is better and which game is worse..
> Dont like it, dont play it
> ...



Last one I played was MW2, got tired of it by then. And where exactly was the comparison?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



> bf4 ftw...bf4 ftw madafaks!!!!!!



Right here
For me, Id say both are good games, and both deserve to be played



> Coz its almost been the same game since cod1



CoD4 was different, even you have to admit it, CoD4 and crysis 1 basically started the trend for modern shooters waay back in 2007


----------



## cyborg47 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> CoD4 was different, even you have to admit it, CoD4 and crysis 1 basically started the trend for modern shooters waay back in 2007



Sure I would, give me a good reason. How different was cod1 was to cod4?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Good story, Good Graphics , Good Gameplay, and one of the BEST multiplayer experience for it's time..
Few other 2007 era game had all these..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

great...

new engine? cos of lawsuits of Jason and zampella


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Good story, Good Graphics , Good Gameplay, and one of the BEST multiplayer experience for it's time..
> Few other 2007 era game had all these..



Tell me you're joking. good graphics? are you serious?!


----------



## vickybat (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Tell me you're joking. good graphics? are you serious?!



Well i'm pretty serious. Its no way an outcast among other major AAA shooters. Yeah BF3 is technically better but MW3 and black ops 2 won't look out of place.
You simply cannot call COD graphics as bad. Even if they used static shaders in the past, BO2 had a lot of changes. Plot wise, cod pawns battlefield series any day.
This is from a pure single player perspective. Bad games no way sell well. There is something in there that makes people go mad when a new COD launches.


You should play black ops 2 before passing a verdict.



cyborg47 said:


> Sure I would, give me a good reason. How different was cod1 was to cod4?



Much different. Cod 1 was a world war themed title whereas cod 4 was modern themed. That looks a lot different to me.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> This is from a pure single player perspective. Bad games no way sell well. There is something in there that makes people go mad when a new COD launches.



Every time Bieber releases a new song, teenage girls go mad


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

And when BF3 launched, people like you jumped into the CoD hating bandwagon because it sounded COOL

Can you name a game released 2007 or before, that could match CoD4's graphics..
(Except crysis ofcourse)


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> And when BF3 launched, people like you jumped into the CoD hating bandwagon because it sounded COOL



That was what most of the cod fans had to say, it wasn't a hate thing, bf3 blew cod out of the water when it was shown for the first time. I can see the same thing happening now. I expected them to at least make the game look better, and it still looks like poop, so much for all the profit activision makes, and ofcourse, the stupid sheep who buy them every year. 
Makes sense though, why go out of the safe zone when they have those kind of fans


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



> bf3 blew cod out of the water .





> bf4 ftw...bf4 ftw madafaks!!!!!!


See my point ?
I never said BF3 was bad,but  you on the other hand sound like the typical BF3-loving-CoD-hating fanboy..
Tell me, when did I ever criticize BF3 ?? Or praise CoD above it ? I never compared.. but it was YOU that started it all
If you dont wanna play it, then by all means.. dont play LOL..
As if you were gonna pay for it anyway right ?
Dude, the only fanboy here, is you



> Can you name a game released 2007 or before, that could match CoD4's graphics..



Still waiting for an answer to this 



> the stupid sheep who buy them every year.



who said anything about buying ? yaar haar my matey


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Can you name a game released 2007 or before, that could match CoD4's graphics..
> (Except crysis ofcourse)



bioshock, mass effect, orange box, halo 3.....and I know you're gonna disagree with this, god of war 2 



Nerevarine said:


> See my point ?
> I never said BF3 was bad,but  you on the other hand sound like the typical BF3-loving-CoD-hating fanboy..
> Tell me, when did I ever criticize BF3 ?? Or praise CoD above it ? I never compared.. but it was YOU that started it all



so "BF3 ftw" was a comparison?  interesting. And ofcourse you haven't compared or hated any game, when did I say otherwise?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

idk about u guys but the game feeling i got playing call of duty 1 and united offensive is unmatched with the new games like mw3 and all the orignal had so much nicer music and feel while playing........


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gta0gagan said:


> idk about u guys but the game feeling i got playing call of duty 1 and united offensive is unmatched with the new games like mw3 and all the orignal had so much nicer music and feel while playing........



That's because the formula is so over used, we get tired of seeing the same thing again. It get so predictable, that you totally know when there's gonna be a cut scene or how easy the following level would be.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

for me whenever some one says call of duty the first picture comes to my mind is that of CoD 1 not CoD MW x



cyborg47 said:


> That's because the formula is so over used, we get tired of seeing the same thing again.



maybe if the player gets to spend more time with his teammate character like doing base work and all the game experience might change......


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Have you even seen the models of Bioshock ?? That game didnt even have antialiasing or widescreen when it was released..

Some people are just so obstinate.. 
You just cant make them see reason.. 
I QUIT :/
Im sure most (maybe some) would agree with whatever i said'


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Some people are just so obstinate..
> You just cant make them see reason..
> I QUIT :/
> Im sure most (maybe some) would agree with whatever i said



But, but, but...I answered your question 



gta0gagan said:


> maybe if the player gets to spend more time with his teammate character like doing base work and all the game experience might change......



Might not work for the target audience, look again, majority of the cod fanbase is filled with temperless teenagers who have no idea what competitive gaming means. Give them strategic stuff, and boom, they get bored. Not such a good idea for activision 

Here's an example,

[youtube]R7HbCkU_-cM[/youtube]



Nerevarine said:


> Have you even seen the models of Bioshock ?? That game didnt even have antialiasing or widescreen when it was released..



C'mon, that's not fair, you asked me to name a game that 'matches' cod's graphics *'greatness' /s*, and I gave you an example. You were not supposed to nit pick about it


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Dude, you are just a typical troll..
You said CoD's graphics was laughably bad right here



> Tell me you're joking. good graphics? are you serious?!



And like vickybat pointed out, CoD's graphics isnt out of place, not even by today's standards..
Check out some of the screenshots i posted of Black ops 2's multiplayer..
Id like to see what opinion other members have about this..
Ive had this kind of discussion plenty of times and the most pathetic thing is, people like you would just quietly download a copy and be done with it..
I know because this is not the first time im hearing this
Let me ask you another question, did you buy your copy of MW2 ??


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Dude, you are just a typical troll..
> You said CoD's graphics was laughably bad right here



So I'm a troll if I prove that you're contradicting to your own statements? You asked me 'name a game that matches cod graphics' and I did, and then you ignore the 'matches' part, and start nitpicking about the models, that's not fair is it? and I'm a troll for pointing that out?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

wait, but you were the one that said 


> Tell me you're joking. good graphics? are you serious?!


Tell me in what way, is CoD 4's graphics so laughably bad as compared to ME, and HL2E2
I didnt say CoD4's graphics was ALL SUPREME
but you have to agree, it's graphics was BETTER than MOST of the games at the time..
THAT is what I meant to say.. sorry for my poor choice of words



> Might not work for the target audience, look again, majority of the cod fanbase is filled with temperless teenagers who have no idea what competitive gaming means. Give them strategic stuff, and boom, they get bored. Not such a good idea for activision


This I agree 100%.. 
CoD doesnt really require much skill and the fanbase is immature.. But so is CS fanbase nowadays and League of Legends, and so many others I could name


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Tell me in what way, is CoD 4's graphics so laughably bad as compared to ME, and HL2E2



Art Style. Nitpick as much as you want, Both ME and HL2EP2(god!, you're insulting these two masterpieces) look light years better than the boring and washed out art style of cod4.


----------



## vickybat (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> wait, but you were the one that said
> 
> *Tell me in what way, is CoD 4's graphics so laughably bad as compared to ME, and HL2E2*
> I didnt say CoD4's graphics was ALL SUPREME
> ...



You do have a point here mate. I don't think hl2e2's graphics is better than MW1.
Valve was never great in pure visual fidelity. Their unique ideas make their games better. The portal series would be a good example justifying the statement.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Goood night both of you, thats enough TDF for one day


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> But so is CS fanbase nowadays and League of Legends, and so many others I could name



That's like 9:1 man. Those games require skill, not rage


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

u guys didn't mention unreal tournament 3  released in 2007 for comparing with cod mw


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> So you arent gonna play it right ?
> 
> BTW Im just curious, how many have actually BOUGHT and played the last CoD games.. *IMHO, If you do not BUY a game, you have NO right to call it bad..
> absolutely NO right..*
> ...



This is nothing compared to the pirates whining in the ME3 thread about the bad ending(it was confusing,not bad as such)
I agree on your point,If you are getting something for free,and you have no right to whine about it.
And back in the day, I would be flamed by 5 members at a time if i would post something like this


> IMHO, If you do not BUY a game, you have NO right to call it bad..
> absolutely NO right..



I can PROUDLY say,I've never bought a CoD ever 


Spoiler



nor played any


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Actually, I do own a legit copy of cod4, so I had/have every right to criticize it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Actually, I do own a legit copy of cod4, so I had/have every right to criticize it



Did you acquire it from a "Steamy"  source?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

It was a gift 

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a2zQZee_460s.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> Have you even seen the models of Bioshock ?? That game didnt even have antialiasing or widescreen when it was released..



*?!* Never diss BioShock! Ever. No wonder why that game is considered the best game with awesome story and atmosphere (and graphics matching MW2) alongside Half-Life 2. Leave BioShock outta this. Take in Crysis if you want.

And I don't mean CoD4 is a bad game, it's a good game with good story, nothing groundbreaking. The single-player I mean, only thing that made it eternal was the multiplayer, which I admit was amazing and sometimes it still is. But one gets bored of the same thing and that's what is happening with CoDs after 4, same MP formula with new weapons and same old rehashed Quake 3 engine with some saturated colours and scripted lighting effects. The SP is all the same too (I played till Blops). When I played MW2 and Blops' SP campaigns, I only noticed major differences in the models who guide you through the campaign and environments. Graphics? C'mon, have you seen that MW and MW2 graphics meme they created? It almost looks the same, *almost*, not exactly. And SP campaign's like action-packed, bull story directed by none other than Michael Bay. Explosions-fan? 'Tis the game fer ye.

Not to mention Cap'n Price, he defines CoD series. lawl.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

ONLY THING I LIKED ABT CoD MW SERIES IS ITS STORY.......

and as far as graphics were concerned i think they were appropriately matched for tat game..........


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

COD games have always been known for their story and cinematic experience.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



abhidev said:


> COD games have always been known for their story and cinematic experience.



Cinematic experience? I get it. Story? Okay....


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



abhidev said:


> COD games have always been known for their story and cinematic experience.



This line is getting repetitive, just like cod


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> This line is getting repetitive, just like cod



whatever man...but you can't deny that COD series has some really good games


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



abhidev said:


> whatever man...but you can't deny that COD series has some really good games



Oh yeah, totally. And why isn't anyone talking about the revolutionary *'FISH AI'*?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> oh yeah, totally. And why isn't anyone talking about the revolutionary *'fish ai'*?



i think i have seen something like this in gta sa


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gta0gagan said:


> i think i have seen something like this in gta sa



That's irrelevant, and not as revolutionary as this fish AI.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Yup. Nothing can be as revolutionary as a fish having a larger collider that is triggered on contact with the proximity collider(or whatever it is called) of a human and thus repulsed. 

They just applied anti corner snag to fish and replaced the wall with people. Nothing can beat that.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



dead5 said:


> larger collider that is triggered on contact with the proximity collider(or whatever it is called) of a human and thus repulsed.



My head hurts man.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

After COD MW1, I didn't liked any COD. Either they focus too much on one thing, or they don't focus at all.


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

All of those who hate COD...you have all the rights to not play the next COD title...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^We also have the right to play it and criticize it, or as you fans call, "hate" it.



cyborg47 said:


> My head hurts man.



In other words, same poles of two magnets.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^We also have the right to play it and criticize it, or as you fans call, "hate" it.


lol nice reply


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> My head hurts man.



It's not "rocket science" 

Along with the usual collision mesh(complex, for contact, usually a decimated model) and hitboxes(simple - complex depending on the game, for calculating damage),  you also have a third collider that determines whether you are in close proximity to another person/ thing. This one is usually very simple, most often nothing more than a cylinder. This one does nothing to the character itself(i.e. stop movement, detect damage etc.) but when it collides with another one of these, it acts like a trigger causing the NPC to react or starts a mission or a scripted event etc. 

Eg. When you approach a person in a game, they move away before you are in bodily contact with them because your collider and their collider came in contact, or when a mission is triggered as you approach a spot, because your collider came in contact with the collider responsible for the start of the mission. 

It could even be used to start battles in games with a separate battle screen when you are close enough to the enemy. 

In this particular case when your collider comes in contact with the fishes collider it sends a signal(or rather makes a function call) modifying the fishes path (in case of a fixed path) or directly modifying the velocity (in case of non fixed paths) to move away from the human. 



Spoiler



Also, "Sub-D" rendering:

OG model:

*i.imgur.com/yOv3A22h.png

Camera Setup:

*i.imgur.com/TtkeHywh.png

Actual Rendering:

*i.imgur.com/SGWbrDDh.png

Polycount is low and an edge loop is incomplete because this is just a first stage prototype 



So advanced!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^No offense but was that necessary?

Now you killed his head. Lols.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^*No offense but was that necessary?*
> 
> Now you killed his head. Lols.


Absolutely NO


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^No offense but was that necessary?
> 
> Now you killed his head. Lols.



Oh. Come on. I simplified and explained it to him in detail so that it would be easier to understand, not to make it harder or to kill his head.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



dead5 said:


> Oh. Come on. I simplified and explained it to him in detail so that it would be easier to understand, not to make it harder or to kill his head.



You're either Vickybat's brother, or himself using two accounts


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^Seriously, don't compare me to him. Unlike him I know what I'm talking about and don't post BS like "HSA is nothing but a programming model", call tech demos full games, post broken FSMs in an attempt to discredit a person and resort to ad hominem attacks, claim that it isn't ad hominem in the next post and then comprehensively explain that he is resorting to ad hominem to discredit the person and his post, ask other people to stay away from arguments in a public discussion forum because they are pointing out his BS etc. 

In a separate thread, do tell me what you didn't understand and I'll try to explain it to you


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^We also have the right to play it and criticize it, or as you fans call, "hate" it.



when you know its gonna be the same shitty game(with same old formula used over n over again)....why bother even playing it ???


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^+10
Even if the game's shitty, I take what I can get


----------



## cyborg47 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



dead5 said:


> ^Seriously, don't compare me to him. Unlike him I know what I'm talking about and don't post BS like "HSA is nothing but a programming model", call tech demos full games, post broken FSMs in an attempt to discredit a person and resort to ad hominem attacks, claim that it isn't ad hominem in the next post and then comprehensively explain that he is resorting to ad hominem to discredit the person and his post, ask other people to stay away from arguments in a public discussion forum because they are pointing out his BS etc.
> 
> In a separate thread, do tell me what you didn't understand and I'll try to explain it to you



okay okay. I'm not comparing, but you two are similar 



abhidev said:


> when you know its gonna be the same shitty game(with same old formula used over n over again)....why bother even playing it ???



When you can accept the positives, accept the negatives too. Its not like we're spoiling the game for you or anything, you'd still enjoy the f out of the game without giving a damn about others' opinions


----------



## heidi2521 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> okay okay. I'm not comparing, but you two are similar



I've continued this in the off-topic thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/101180-offtopic-thread-289.html#post1912235


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I just noticed that a really intelligent creature said that Valve isn't famous for visual fidelity and graphics. 

Sir, have you heard of a wee little game that released in 2004, alongside another great game from a very famous developer?

Please tell me that this game brought nothing special to the table visually. After that, our favourite developer again released games in 2005,2006,2007,2008,2009,2011 and 2012.

Please tell me that these were anomalies in Valve's history.



Spoiler



In short,
*i.minus.com/ibeEzx7P1Wiqnv.gif



@Cyborg: See reply on dead5 in OT thread. Also, if you're still confused about what Dead5 explained, I can (hopefully) simplify it. So let me know if you want me to.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



abhidev said:


> when you know its gonna be the same shitty game(with same old formula used over n over again)....why bother even playing it ???



To "hate" it? 

So CoD fanboys are not that blind after-all, they agree CoD's shitty but still they play.... OK.

P.S. No offense to you, I'm not pointing at you. So don't get all angry...

EDIT: Err... forget it. If you like it, play it and love it. To each his own. Not worth fighting over a video game or any game for that matter. Peace.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> @Cyborg: See reply on dead5 in OT thread. Also, if you're still confused about what Dead5 explained, I can (hopefully) simplify it. So let me know if you want me to.



Nope, not interested, but thanks.



And here's why you shouldn't get too addicted to call of duty 

*www.liveleak.com/view?i=e57_1369437764



The revolutionary 'FISH AI' from Super Mario 64 in the year 1996. Though nothing extraordinary compared to cod's 'FISH AI'

[youtube]TMYso30L9zI[/youtube]


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> I just noticed that a really intelligent creature said that Valve isn't famous for visual fidelity and graphics.
> 
> Sir, have you heard of a wee little game that released in 2004, alongside another great game from a very famous developer?
> 
> ...


nice spoiler where did u get that

also with all said and done i m gonna definitely play this game don't know about u guys and who cares about its AI and all like we decode every script of the game in summation i think this will be upto the hopes of the fans (and also mine)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gta0gagan said:


> nice spoiler where did u get that



A certain (unfairly) banned person gave it to me 

It's from the show 男子高校生の日常  



Spoiler



Try wikipedia-ing it 
The show is a collaboration between Sunrise (Namco Bandai) and Sqare Enix.



@Cyborg: You just proved dead5's point (for which he was banned apparently if a certain picture in the off-topic thread is any indication).


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> @Cyborg: You just proved dead5's point (for which he was banned apparently if a certain picture in the off-topic thread is any indication).



I have no idea why he is banned.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> I have no idea why he is banned.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/101180-offtopic-thread-290.html#post1912495


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Well that's weird, none of his recent posts were ban worthy at all, may be some kind of PM fight? or possibly some butt hurt mod?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Well that's weird, none of his recent posts were ban worthy at all, may be some kind of PM fight? or possibly some butt hurt mod?



No PM fight at all. I'd stop him before one would even begin. Probably the latter.



Spoiler



I have a feeling I know who did it, but I'm not going to hurl grenades at anyone without evidence.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

this conspiracy $hit!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> A certain (unfairly) banned person gave it to me
> 
> It's from the show 男子高校生の日常
> 
> ...


dude u made me waste 5 min of searching time there
couldn't u just tell its Daily Lives of High School Boys



Extreme Gamer said:


> No PM fight at all. I'd stop him before one would even begin. Probably the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol u mean straight ban without warning....... I think tat is against forum rules


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> When you can accept the positives, accept the negatives too. Its not like we're spoiling the game for you or anything, you'd still enjoy the f out of the game without giving a damn about others' opinions



definitely...I am not saying its the best game....but its definitely not bad at all...love it...play it...else move on 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> To "hate" it?
> 
> So CoD fanboys are not that blind after-all, they agree CoD's shitty but still they play.... OK.
> 
> ...



A+ to you sir for that sarcasm  ...gr8 way to write it too  

well you are right if you like it play it else forget it....everyone has their own choice


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gta0gagan said:


> dude u made me waste 5 min of searching time there
> couldn't u just tell its Daily Lives of High School Boys
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was just poking fun 

And yes, the latter.

EDIT: I just noticed that CoD=cod (fish) and the thinkg they focused on in the reveal was the ridiculously stupid and exaggerated fish AI.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

SP Campaign of COD is way better than BF.... even if MP is superior than COD


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Any FPS for me is about MP noawadays.. Because, none of the FPS comes with a solid story line and above 6 hrs of SP gameplay.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



rakesh_ic said:


> Any FPS for me is about MP noawadays.. Because, *most* of the FPS comes with*out* a solid story line and above 6 hrs of SP gameplay.



Fix'd. *koff* Metro series *koff*


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Fix'd. *koff* Metro series *koff*



What are you "*koffing" so much about ??


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*CoD: Ghosts vs Battlefield 4, Next-Gen Graphics Battle Begins Now, Who Wins?*

This comment seemed pretty reasonable to me:



> *Visually BF4 is better without a doubt, but I would say the leap from MW3 to Ghosts looks greater than the jump from BF3 to BF4. (which is obviously saying something about how dated MW3 graphics are and how great BF3's are.) I'll buy both games, not sure when though or which platform. I maybe just get pc's version since xbox 360 wont emulate the xbox one's visuals...*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Fix'd. *koff* Metro series *koff*



*cough* Borderlands *cough*  *cough* FC3 *cough*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> *CoD: Ghosts vs Battlefield 4, Next-Gen Graphics Battle Begins Now, Who Wins?*
> 
> This comment seemed pretty reasonable to me:



What choice does the man have? He's running a website, has visitors all the time, he has no other choice than to cater both sides, its pure business. That's the reason we should never trust journalists like these, *cough* Geoff Keighley *cough*

It was flat out clear how bad the Ghosts reveal was, when was last time we saw Infinity ward or any other cod developer talk so much about the technology behind their games? DICE or Guerrilla games didn't even bother focusing so much on the tech, that's the kind of confidence they have on their work, meanwhile, Infinity Ward shows off the age old tech like 'character rigs in maya, a 1995 tech', 'fake as$ lighting system, which has the sun at one point and the rays forming from another direction', 'the unbelievable idiot FISH AI' and so on, and calls all this the next generation technology.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> What choice does the man have? He's running a website, has visitors all the time, he has no other choice than to cater both sides, its pure business. That's the reason we should never trust journalists like these, *cough* Geoff Keighley *cough*
> 
> It was flat out clear how bad the Ghosts reveal was, when was last time we saw Infinity ward or any other cod developer talk so much about the technology behind their games? DICE or Guerrilla games didn't even bother focusing so much on the tech, that's the kind of confidence they have on their work, meanwhile, Infinity Ward shows off the age old tech like 'character rigs in maya, a 1995 tech', 'fake as$ lighting system, which has the sun at one point and the rays forming from another direction', 'the unbelievable idiot FISH AI' and so on, and calls all this the next generation technology.



To add to that, someone at IW did say it isn't brand-new tech as much as it is and upgrade over their previous tech.

About the fish AI concept:

Maybe you remember the subway levels in the original Max Payne? The rats used to run away if you came close to them (you could still shoot them down).

In Half Life 1, the cockroaches used to run away, but were too slow for you to not be able to crush them 

And of course, Mario had the tech in 1996 

But of course, it would seem reasonable to a certain person because he (blindly) <3's cods (pun intended). Whatever floats his boat...until the sharks get him.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> To add to that, someone at IW did say it isn't brand-new tech as much as it is and upgrade over their previous tech.



That was until they were hyping it up as a brand new engine, even a guy like Vickybat fell for it, see how smart these men in suit are


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> That was until they were hyping it up as a brand new engine, even a guy like Vickybat fell for it, see how smart these men in suit are



But we didn't. Goes to show something 

Point is, if IW is trying to show something off, chances are, it has already been done commercially a long, _long_ time ago.


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> What choice does the man have? He's running a website, has visitors all the time, he has no other choice than to cater both sides, its pure business. That's the reason we should never trust journalists like these, *cough* Geoff Keighley *cough*
> 
> It was flat out clear how bad the Ghosts reveal was, when was last time we saw Infinity ward or any other cod developer talk so much about the technology behind their games? DICE or Guerrilla games didn't even bother focusing so much on the tech, that's the kind of confidence they have on their work, meanwhile, Infinity Ward shows off the age old tech like 'character rigs in maya, a 1995 tech', 'fake as$ lighting system, *which has the sun at one point and the rays forming from another direction*', 'the unbelievable idiot FISH AI' and so on, and calls all this the next generation technology.



Well that comment wasn't made by the author. It was another comment in that page itself. 

About the bold part, you're talking about the second screenshot in that page right? 
Well there was no sun visible but only the rays filtered through the flora. Am i missing the sun in that screenie?

If the other's aren't bullshots or cgi, then i find a striking resemblance with BF3 including the character models. BF4's models are in a whole different level though.
But its not hard to comprehend that its indeed a big improvement from MW3, new engine or upgraded.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Untitled-COD-Ghosts-Lighting.jpg


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^ Your image is broken. Can't see it.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Your image is broken. Can't see it.



at 0:24 in the video below.

[youtube]Zxnx3W-HA18[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^ This should answer all your questions:

*Anti crepuscular rays*

This phenomenon only happens during sunrise and sunset. I guess in that video, it was a sunrise. Game developers seem to take these things in account.

Besides, that could also be reflected light from the surrounding flora. Developers aren't that dumb and they do take into account on every little things in the real world.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Dumb 
1. That's clearly not a sunrise or a sunset. Probably around 11am in the morning, that sort of an angle. Clearly not a sunrise or set.
2. So according to that wikipedia page, those rays are supposed to be coming off from the opposite direction, which is not the case in the video. Since its not sunrise or set, there's no possibility of Anticrepuscular rays to happen at all.


----------



## darkv0id (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Anti crepuscular rays are supposed to *opposite* the direction of the sun, which is clearly not the case here.

Edit: Damn Cyborg beat me to it.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> Besides, that could also be reflected light from the surrounding flora. Developers aren't that dumb and they do take into account on every little things in the real world.



Nope, even if they had a big as$ mirror over there, it wouldn't create those kind of rays, coz they look like they're coming from far off from the  sky. You're points are getting dumber one by one. Yes, the faora does reflect light, but that so minute compared to actual rays. wtf dude?


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



darkv0id said:


> Anti crepuscular rays are supposed to *opposite* the direction of the sun, which is clearly not the case here.
> 
> Edit: Damn Cyborg beat me to it.



Well it can be a mere reflection. Its a big rain forest and light is always scattered in these cases. You cannot draw a perfect conclusion here.
Opposite is a also a perspective. If you see that image in that wikipedia page, the rays appear on the right of the sun. It can be termed as opposite with respect to a person's perspective.
In that COD video, i guess the rays were on the left. Don't see why that isn't possible.


----------



## darkv0id (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Nope, even if they had a big as$ mirror over there, it wouldn't create those kind of rays, coz they look like they're coming from far off from the  sky. You're points are getting dumber one by one. Yes, the faora does reflect light, but that so minute compared to actual rays. wtf dude?



Yup.

AFAIK, those beams of light are usually the result of Tyndall Effect, plain and simple. None of that crepescular rays business.

EDIT: Yes, the light scatters in a rainforests, but not to the extent that it appears that the Tyndall Effect is happening due to an entirely new source of light.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> If you see that image in that wikipedia page, the rays appear on the right of the sun. It can be termed as opposite with respect to a person's perspective.



This one? 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a9/Anticrepuscularpano.jpg/798px-Anticrepuscularpano.jpg

Its a panoramic image, which obviously means its covering two opposite directions in one image.


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Nope, even if they had a big as$ mirror over there, it wouldn't create those kind of rays, coz they look like they're coming from far off from the  sky. You're points are getting dumber one by one. Yes, the faora does reflect light, but that so minute compared to actual rays. wtf dude?



I don't think anyone can draw clear conclusions here. Atmospheric optics has several phenomenon. You can't explain things like that based on a single judgement.
You don't have to go to a rain forest to actually see the phenomenon.



cyborg47 said:


> This one?
> 
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a9/Anticrepuscularpano.jpg/798px-Anticrepuscularpano.jpg
> 
> Its a panoramic image, which *obviously means its covering two opposite directions in one image.*



Afaik, panoramic image simply has a wide aspect ratio and a very wide field of view. Nothing to do with opposite directions.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> I don't think anyone can draw clear conclusions here. Atmospheric optics has several phenomenon. You can't explain things like that based on a single judgement.



The point is, Infinity Ward isn't NASA, and they cannot and need not afford to go so deep with optics science just for a video game, its the kind of studio that spends less and earns more. Those extra lights were either a mistake, or pure laziness on IW's part to get the scene done.


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



darkv0id said:


> Yup.
> 
> AFAIK, those beams of light are usually the result of Tyndall Effect, plain and simple. None of that crepescular rays business.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, the light scatters in a rainforests, but not to the extent that it appears that the Tyndall Effect is happening due to an entirely new source of light.



There are several phenomenon involved, not just one. Optics is a vast concept including atmospheric optics. My point is we can't pass judgement based on a single phenomenon.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> Afaik, panoramic image simply has a wide aspect ratio and a very wide field of view. Nothing to do with opposite directions.



Have you ever taken a panoramic image? Even the average android phones have that feature, get one and start capturing the image, circle around while the camera captures the entire thing, and stop when you've circled 180 degrees, what do you get? two opposite sides of the horizon, captured in one image...panorama


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> The point is, Infinity Ward isn't NASA, and they cannot and need not afford to go so deep with optics science just for a video game, its the kind of studio that spends less and earns more. Those extra lights were either a mistake, or pure laziness on IW's part to get the scene done.



Nasa's business hasn't got anything to do with optics science. Game developers do have to concentrate on these to give those realism aspects.
Describe real phenomenon in a game. I just see that happening. Its definitely not a flaw or laziness.



cyborg47 said:


> Have you ever taken a panoramic image? Even the average android phones have that feature, get one and start capturing the image, circle around while the camera captures the entire thing, and stop when you've circled 180 degrees, what do you get? two opposite sides of the horizon, captured in one image...panorama



But you can't conclude that you have to take all panoramic photos in a revolving fashion. It can be linear as well.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/WdmKLlz.jpg



This is NYC's skyline ( i guess). I don't think there's anything opposite in that view. They all are in the same linear plane with a wide field of view.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> But you can't conclude that you have to take all panoramic photos in a revolving fashion. It can be linear as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ!! How can you take a panoramic image without circling!? That's the whole concept of capturing panoramic images, you capture images by circling around, the earth is round ffs! 

And NO! That image isn't flat, its captured in just the way I told above, you circle, just because the image isn't complete doesn't mean its flat.

FYI, the image in the wikipedia page is a complete panoramic image. See how big it is compared to the NYC image you shared, the sunrise image is covering larger area, and hence, covers both the opposite sides of horizon. That's the very reason the image is shown in the page, as an example of 'Anticrepuscular rays' which again, means the rays that appear on the opposite side or the sun.


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Jesus Christ!! How can you take a panoramic image without circling!? That's the whole concept of capturing images, you capture images by circling around, the earth is round ffs!
> 
> And NO! That image isn't flat, its captured in just the way I told above, you circle, just because the image isn't complete doesn't mean its flat.



Ok you circle only to achieve that wide FOV. But ultimately it appears in one plane right? You don't have rotate 360 deg always. Less than that can also give a wide FOV.



> Panoramic photography is a technique of photography, using specialized equipment or software, that captures images with elongated fields of view. It is sometimes known as wide format photography. The term has also been applied to a photograph that is cropped to a relatively wide aspect ratio. While there is no formal division between "wide-angle" and "panoramic" photography, "wide-angle" normally refers to a type of lens, but using this lens type does not necessarily make an image a panorama. An image made with an ultra wide-angle fisheye lens covering the normal film frame of 1:1.33 is not automatically considered to be a panorama. *An image showing a field of view approximating, or greater than, that of the human eye – about 160° by 75° – may be termed panoramic. This generally means it has an aspect ratio of 2:1 or larger, the image being at least twice as wide as it is high. The resulting images take the form of a wide strip. Some panoramic images have aspect ratios of 4:1 and sometimes 10:1, covering fields of view of up to 360 degrees.* Both the aspect ratio and coverage of field are important factors in defining a true panoramic image.
> 
> A panorama of Sydney featuring (from left) the Sydney Opera House, the central business district skyline, and the Sydney Harbour Bridge.
> Photo-finishers and manufacturers of Advanced Photo System (APS) cameras use the word "panoramic" to define any print format with a wide aspect ratio, not necessarily photos that encompass a large field of view. In fact, a typical APS camera in its panoramic mode, where its zoom lens is at its shortest focal length of around 24 mm, has a field of view of only 65°, which many photographers[who?] would only classify as wide-angle, not panoramic.



The idea is to capture more than your eye's FOV. So yeah , rotation of lens is involved. But you can also rotate from the extreme left to right ( standing still)and not necessarily turn to capture what's behind you.


On topic about COD, those rays didn't have to be behind the soldier.They were right there at his place and opposite from the sun in the soldier's perspective.
Even in that photo the sun was at left and the rays at right from a plane perspective. So yeah they were opposite.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> Ok you circle only to achieve that wide FOV. But ultimately it appears in one plane right? You don't have rotate 360 deg always. Less than that can also give a wide FOV.



How is that adding anything to the point you're trying to make? 



vickybat said:


> On topic about COD, those rays didn't have to be behind the soldier.They were right there at his place and opposite from the sun in the soldier's perspective.



Here's what I honestly think. That piece of line, is possibly the dumbest thing I heard on this forum, not the kind of thing people would generally expect from you. You either genuinely don't understand what's going on in the scene, or just trolling. There's sun, and there are the rays, they're not in the opposite directions...how in the god's world can they be opposite in the soldier's perspective?


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Here's what I honestly think. That piece of line, is possibly the dumbest thing I heard on this forum, not the kind of thing people would generally expect from you. You either genuinely don't understand what's going on in the scene, or just trolling. There's sun, and there are the rays, they're not in the opposite directions...how in the god's world can they be opposite in the soldier's perspective?



They actually aren't and i don't think there's anything dumb about it. Go back to that panoramic photo of anti C rays. Imagine standing on the right most side, behind the first ray and looking straight at the sun. Won't that first ray appear to be on your left? It isn't that hard to imagine.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

from the top view.

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/945424_4919573107616_1030491382_n.jpg


So basically, if you think IW actually had balls to pointlessly apply the AntiC rays phenomenon, the sun is supposed to be on the complete right in the video, in fact, we won't even see the sun except for its rays. And even if that's the case, the AntiC won't even apply coz in the video, its not sunrise or sunset for the rays to appear on the other side.


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^ That isn't how its pictured in the video. I was looking at it again.
It was similar with that panoramic photo rather than this. The photo actually makes sense with the game.

Well in the game, the sun was not completely up. It was midway in the horizon. You cannot rule out a sunrise in that case.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> ^^ That isn't how its pictured in the video. I was looking at it again.
> It was similar with that panoramic photo rather than this.



Get your eyes checked 

Again, its not even sunset or sunrise, the AntiC phenomenon shouldn't be possible right?



vickybat said:


> Well in the game, the sun was not completely up. It was midway in the horizon. You cannot rule out a sunrise in that case.



Nope, the sun has to be close to the horizon. And midway, is *NOT* the horizon or close to the horizon. Its way too high to create any extra rays in the opposite direction or sideways.


----------



## kartikoli (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

any new trailer?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

LOL, the game hasnt even been released yet and this guy is arguing about the sun effects.. You havent even seen what the actual game looks like and you are passing your judgement..
If you dont want to play this, or just hate it anyway, why are you even in this thread ? To Troll other players ?
Real mature dude, Really mature



> The point is, Infinity Ward isn't NASA, and they cannot and need not afford to go so deep with optics science just for a video game,



You think Game Development is a piece of cake, dont you ?  That they would even attempt making such a game without even the basic concepts of optics, i.e. godrays and such..
You think they are soo pathetic that a regular user can point out mistakes from a youtube video that they couldn't even solve in their entire game development time


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> You think Game Development is a piece of cake, dont you ?  That they would even attempt making such a game without even the basic concepts of optics, i.e. godrays and such..
> You think they are soo pathetic that a regular user can point out mistakes from a youtube video that they couldn't even solve in their entire game development time



You don't have to get personal, but if you really want to, then yeah, I do have a little bit of experience with this stuff. Game developers do this all the time, faking lights and stuff. In fact, the famous doom 3 had an extremely odd lighting, the shadows change according to the camera, pure fakery, so its not uncommon. But this is 2013, studios like Crytek are boasting about tech like Global Illumination, and IW is still stuck with old age tricks(seriously, and they're the makers of the biggest game in the world), not that its wrong, but when they boast about it like its rocket science, somebody has to question them right? and its not even about solving something, its clear their tech is limited, they're not even interested in making it better, an underdog like Bohemia Interactive can afford to improve their engine so much, but the makers of the biggest game in the world are not.

Okay here's the deal, prove me that those fake lights were placed deliberately for a good reason, I'd buy the game and show you a picture of it.



Nerevarine said:


> LOL, the game hasnt even been released yet and this guy is arguing about the sun effects.. You havent even seen what the actual game looks like and you are passing your judgement..



At least we discussed it a bit, lol. Come back with something better to say 
And what's the point of the entire tech showcase then? for the sheep who yay for everything?



> If you dont want to play this, or just hate it anyway, why are you even in this thread ? To Troll other players ?
> Real mature dude, Really mature



Actually, I was interested when I saw those head renders, thought it might be a new engine, was excited a little. But then the xbox one debacle happened, and you know the rest


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Cyborg47 has made his point. It is quite obvious that the light is coming from a second lamp. No developer will make a sun so big that the light could potentially come from that angle. 

If nasa had nothing to do with optics, then how do they capture such beautiful imagery in space? Obviously the Hubble space telescope is not a nasa venture 



Nerevarine said:


> LOL, the game hasnt even been released yet and this guy is arguing about the sun effects.. You havent even seen what the actual game looks like and you are passing your judgement..
> If you dont want to play this, or just hate it anyway, why are you even in this thread ? To Troll other players ?
> Real mature dude, Really mature
> 
> ...



Game development is no piece of cake. Read my post about the sun above. According to a friend, many movies use such shortcuts in some scenes. He showed me that the 2009 star trek had excessive lens flare inside the enterprise.

But what you say about IW is correct. They indeed are that lazy. Haven't you heard of making a mistake? Appealing to authority wont work, mate.


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Cyborg, nerevarine, chill out guys. Its just a game. 

Thanks to COD we actually got know a lot about crepuscular and anti-crepuscular rays. 

On a serious note, those rays are indeed a fake or its a glitch. Maybe in the final render, they fix it or maybe take the sun away.
We have to wait and see if this same problem replicates itself in the final product.

Actually i was a bit busy these days so didn't bother to look into the web that much. News regarding this fake lighting system is flooded everywhere, with several criticism from people pointing at IW 
for glorifying their tech.

Official Call of Duty: Ghosts Trailer Reveals A ‘Fake’ Lighting System | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming

"epic" lighting - Call of Duty: Ghosts - Neoseeker Forums


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

ahh..good to see you coming to a conclusion 

or who knows, there could be a giant metallic ufo on the left and its reflecting the sun rays. The aliens are the real enemy to be revealed at the end


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vickybat said:


> Cyborg, nerevarine, chill out guys. Its just a game.
> 
> Thanks to COD we actually got know a lot about crepuscular and anti-crepuscular rays.
> 
> ...



Finally when the press states that, you agree...

But we can't chill out. A big franchise like this rakes in too much money (and costs too much) for us to do that. Give us our money's worth and we just might.



cyborg47 said:


> ahh..good to see you coming to a conclusion
> 
> or who knows, there could be a giant metallic ufo on the left and its reflecting the sun rays. The aliens are the real enemy to be revealed at the end



Or maybe a giant angler fish inside a large pressurized water tank


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

so, how many of you are going to buy Ghosts??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



rakesh_ic said:


> so, how many of you are going to buy Ghosts??


Probably half of the gamers here will buy it without hesitation.


----------



## d3p (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Probably half of the gamers here will buy it without hesitation.



& Rest half will get the pirated copy.

:snip:


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nerevarine said:


> LOL, the game hasnt even been released yet and this guy is arguing about the sun effects.. You havent even seen what the actual game looks like and you are passing your judgement..
> If you dont want to play this, or just hate it anyway, why are you even in this thread ? To Troll other players ?
> Real mature dude, Really mature
> 
> ...


these guys are real gamers they want even the minute aspect of their games to be correct lol......


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gta0gagan said:


> these guys are real gamers they want even the minute aspect of their games to be correct lol......



Those fake lights are minute?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gta0gagan said:


> these guys are real gamers they want even the minute aspect of their games to be correct lol......



So you don't mind when your brain detects something that looks out of place?

Wouldn't it be odd if a river flowed from the delta to the tributaries? After all you can always program your code to be that way (good option in a mind**** game).


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Wouldn't it be odd if a river flowed from the delta to the tributaries? After all you can always program your code to be that way (good option in a mind**** game).



Hey, the developers aren't that dumb, you think game development is a piece of cake? /s


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Hey, the developers aren't that dumb, you think game development is a piece of cake? /s



Well a more suitable example would probably be debris floating against the tide of the river 

But it is a good option for a mind**** game dont you think? CoD would be mind**** if the rays were coming from one place while the sun was in another place.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

i thought the purpose of the thread like the others was to promote the game lol........


----------



## Thunder (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

CoD needs no promotion...sheeple will buy this game anyway


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

i didn't mean promotion like ads and all i mean by promotion that how everyone will give their positive feedback of wanting this game like other games......

i know ever one knows this by now but call of duty has now made it a pattern to have like 2-3 lead heroes kill all except in some tragedy.......

idk about u guys but i m kinda bored with this pattern....any news on the plot of CoD Ghosts?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gta0gagan said:


> i thought the purpose of the thread like the others was to promote the game lol........



I think the purpose was to *discuss*. Making fun of the game is part of the discussion. After all, this is Activision we're talking about.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Discussion isnt making-fun-of. There can be contructive or destructive discussions and they are all available  and welcomed in this thread except this "making fun of" thing


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



rakesh_ic said:


> Discussion isnt making-fun-of. There can be contructive or destructive discussions and they are all available  and welcomed in this thread except this "making fun of" thing



So if you spot something amiss you should keep quiet about it?


----------



## sygeek (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



rakesh_ic said:


> so, how many of you are going to buy Ghosts??


I'll be honest, I will. I have never played a single COD title (after it went sh!t) and want to see if the Ghosts is actually good or just bad like the rest.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



sygeek said:


> I'll be honest, I will. I have never played a single COD title (after it went sh!t) and want to see if the Ghosts is actually good or just bad like the rest.


Now thats a promise to look out for


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



ithehappy said:


> Yep, least in Digit, where most of them are idiots  especially in Gamerz section


Would you happen to know anyone like that?


sygeek said:


> I'll be honest, I will. I have never played a single COD title (after it went sh!t) and want to see if the Ghosts is actually good or just bad like the rest.



You will find that it looks better than the previous games. That said, it won't look good next to other games of its time. Realism works if you can be on par with what is around you.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> The topic of this thread is to *discuss* ridicule  CoD:G and not about attacking each other
> Keep The Peace



I've already reported at least one of them 

Anyway, have we heard anything from Infinity Ward about their faux pas?


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Anyway, have we heard anything from Infinity Ward about their faux pas?



It'd be forgotten real quick. And I don't think those fake lights scene would appear in the game, or may be it will who knows. My guess is that they quickly got the scene done and sent it for the xbone reveal, that's how most of the studios do.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

to all those intelligent homosapiens here there is a report button provide at lower left corner of each post plz use that ...... to report unwanted posts of calling names.......


----------



## vkl (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Discuss the game or related things.Don't post unnecessary off-topic things.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Looks clean, thanks


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Yeah, indeed, and I am not banned! Or maybe I will be by morning. Zzzzzzzz


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

lol he got banned again...........

this time he was worth tat he asked for it........


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*


----------



## d3p (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

People whinning about COD Series, here is what COD have & BF can't.

[youtube]PgqmJRkrutI[/youtube]

till i saw this.....



Spoiler



[youtube]j6kimgAAXVM[/youtube]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

No one needs to hate on battlefield or praise CoD over it.. This is a CoD : Ghosts thread, lets keep it that way


----------



## maryam88 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Played it already boss.....


----------



## d3p (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



maryam88 said:


> Played it already boss.....



Played what ?? COD:Ghost ???


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



> COD: Ghosts Art Assets Go 'Beyond Next, Next-Gen'



Infinity Ward reborn | Game development | Features by Develop

yay!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Infinity Ward reborn | Game development | Features by Develop
> 
> yay!



So basically they're saying they do now what every developer has been doing for at least the past 4-5 years. I remember reading a John Carmack interview in which he said his artists used to cry that they had to scale down their polygons and textures because of systemic budget constraints.

At least IW admitted that they used to make their stuff after deciding on the budget 

And their explanation on sub-divisional surface technology seems to indicate that they _do it in real-time_? So the actual assets themselves take less space on the HDDs and the runtime instances take more resources? Wouldn't it just be cheaper to make higher-poly models instead of having them subdivide surfaces in realtime to achieve the desired effect? Instead of making your game do something that Blender, 3Ds Max etc already do with superior results, why not make your game run the final version of the asset prerendered? It isn't like the guns and whatnot _shapeshift_ within the game.
Which brings a contradiction- if their artists are really CG buffs and "kings" as they call them, the versions of their models being submitted in the game's compile are actually inferior to what they like to produce.



> Infinity Ward may have been a difficult developer for its publisher to deal with, but its *track record was flawless*. And it demanded the highest of standards from everyone who worked at or for the studio.



I cannot believe they actually wrote that. This is the joke of the year 

And how does 60fps make the barrier thinner? Lower latency, no annoying pop-ups, yes, but how the framerate?

If you press button T, and action happens after a delay, that is latency, not framerate?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Real Time subsurf isn't new either . See: Xenoblade, SMG, SMG2, Skyward Sword and other wii games scaled up in dolphin. If they weren't using it we would see it be all jaggy like Sin & Punishment: S.o.t.S. 

Hell, even I use subsurf in real time for quick previews of what the model will look like when I make a higher poly version. 

Subsurfing in real time has its advantages though. Along with less space taken, it also makes collision detection much cheaper(if the polys are being divided while rendering). Normally you'd simply have to create another mesh for it but this works too. Another advantage is that it scales more easily. Instead of modeling 2k, 1.5k, 1k etc. versions separately they can simply turn up the divisions as they please.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Okay this is hilarious, epically hilarious. I'm watching the live stream right now, and GT occasionally shows the twitter feed on the left of the screen. And here's what one of them says "OMG call of duty fish ai..so next gen". Not sure if the presenters got the sarcasm or not, but it was hilarious! 

EDIT - Oh, the game still looks ugly.

EDIT - Only good thing though, the host, justine ezarik, hot as f! <3


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

pont the link for streaming please


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Its finished, on IGN.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

ooops ok.. let me find the recording then..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> EDIT - Only good thing though, the host, justine ezarik, hot as f! <3



Oh man, really? BTW, you yourself said about her for me. :>   



cyborg47 said:


> EDIT - Oh, the game still looks ugly.



^^^^^


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Fish AI was a joke, says Infinity Ward.


Infinity Ward called A.I. fish a "joke;" so is your game engine

Not surprising, since the series has always been a joke after COD5...

Looks more like a damage control exercise than anything. But they're doing even more damage, lol.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

damage control..frigging liars.


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

And Google gets inspiration from CoD:Ghosts dog ...

Google Glass For Working Dogs? | Ubergizmo

Those who were crying out "combat-devolved" can now make new memes...


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Activision blames low Call of Duty: Ghosts pre-orders on next-gen hesitation 

Link

Dont they think price is real issue ????? come on 

PC @ Rs. 3899 n xbox , Ps3 @ Rs. 4299


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Bhargav said:


> PC @ Rs. 3899 n xbox , Ps3 @ Rs. 4299



They're not talking about the indian market are they? 3.8k and 4.2k might be costly for us, but its an average price in most of the western countries. I'd say the next gen games, and their hype is what screwing up CoD, its inevitable, you either up your ante or get crushed by the competition, which is what going to happen to Ghosts. Activision has got Destiny anyway, so Cod's decline won't make much of a difference to them.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

They have made more money than they deserve from this series.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

ill just leave this here


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Look, more stupidity from IW. 

Call of Duty's Old Engine Prevented Addition of Female Soldiers


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Look, more stupidity from IW.
> 
> Call of Duty's Old Engine Prevented Addition of Female Soldiers



Bullshit.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*pc requirements announced*

OS: Windows 7 64-Bit / Windows 8 64-Bit
CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8200 2.66 GHZ / AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 2.4 GHZ or better
Memory: 6 GB RAM
Hard Disk Space: 40 GB
Video: NVIDIA® GeForce® GTS 450 / ATI® Radeon™ HD 5870 or better
Sound: DirectX compatible sound card
DirectX®: DirectX® 11
Internet: Broadband Internet connection for Steam and Online Multiplayer.

source PCGAMER


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



abhidev said:


> *pc requirements announced*
> 
> OS: Windows 7 64-Bit / Windows 8 64-Bit
> CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8200 2.66 GHZ / AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 2.4 GHZ or better
> ...



srsly 6 gb min ram required???


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Is anyone buying this game? Contact me . I can sell at 50% of Flipkart's price


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^ me. Price please and hope ypu're selling at steam


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^ me. Price please and hope ypu're selling at steam



He is.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



abhidev said:


> *pc requirements announced*
> 
> OS: Windows 7 64-Bit / Windows 8 64-Bit
> CPU: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E8200 2.66 GHZ / AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 2.4 GHZ or better
> ...



3GB for the fish AI, 2 for the Dog, 1 for the rest of the game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> 3GB for the fish AI, 2 for the Dog, 1 for the entire game



"Fish AI" cracks me up everytime I hear it. LULZ!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

lol nice.....

but it makes me really sad to see that if those are sys requirements common gamers will not be able to play the game .........once i was like that too without gaming rig but the cod of that time worked perfectly at my laptop........


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Doge memes needed


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Doge memes needed



6GB ram requirement? Just one jaw dropped


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^ me. Price please and hope ypu're selling at steam



Yeah. it is on steam.. price 2500


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Anyone knows when the Pre-Load will be available? I have bought the game in steam


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Anyone knows when the Pre-Load will be available? I have bought the game in steam


Post a performance review once you get the game playing, I'd like to know if the high requirements are real or just a marketing trick.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Post a performance review once you get the game playing, I'd like to know if the high requirements are real or just a marketing trick.



Yeah sure, I will

If anyone has pre-ordered, add me in Steam


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Yeah sure, I will
> 
> If anyone has pre-ordered, add me in Steam



and also plz tell me if the game is worth 2500 INR, if it really is then i will buy from arijitsinha.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



sam_738844 said:


> and also plz tell me if the game is worth 2500 INR


Nope. If I were you, I'd rather get Titanfall instead of Cod.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Nope. If I were you, I'd rather get Titanfall instead of Cod.



Lol how do you say that ? Did you play COD:Ghosts already?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I will try to get the game this month , Only after seeing some mp review .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Lol how do you say that ? Did you play COD:Ghosts already?


Because Titanfall is a new IP, looks fantastic, and not a rehash of any game. Spending 3.5k on this game instead of 2.5k on Cod makes more sense. Just a suggestion though, if you're a fan of Cod then nothing should stop you from getting the game


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Because Titanfall is a new IP, looks fantastic, and not a rehash of any game. Spending 3.5k on this game instead of 2.5k on Cod makes more sense. Just a suggestion though, if you're a fan of Cod then nothing should stop you from getting the game



And you can get titanfall for 2.4k using origin


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Because Titanfall is a new IP, looks fantastic, and not a rehash of any game. Spending 3.5k on this game instead of 2.5k on Cod makes more sense. Just a suggestion though, if you're a fan of Cod then nothing should stop you from getting the game



Ghosts is my first legitimate cod. So I'm gonna enjoy the mp even if it's the same as the previous ones.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



iittopper said:


> And you can get titanfall for 2.4k using origin


That's nice!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



iittopper said:


> And you can get titanfall for 2.4k using origin



Taco Origin?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Taco Origin?



yes , Viva la mexico .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

How do you do that?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> How do you do that?



You use a VPN to mask ur IP like a Mexican one. And then u log in to origin.com and buy the game.  you have to disable the VPN while entering the card details (for safety reasons)


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> You use a VPN to mask ur IP like a Mexican one. And then u log in to origin.com and buy the game.  you have to disable the VPN while entering the card details (for safety reasons)



what vpn services do you use nad ca you post a detaied step by step process to do so?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



abhidev said:


> what vpn services do you use nad ca you post a detaied step by step process to do so?



I have made step by step detail in bf4 thread , many of us including me have got bf4 using origin mx . Hopefully we will have more guys buying bf4 and titanfall .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



iittopper said:


> I have made step by step detail in bf4 thread , many of us including me have got bf4 using origin mx . Hopefully we will have more guys buying bf4 and titanfall .



There are 26 pages in that thread. Linking it would help us all.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^ check post no 416 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/171775-battlefield-4-discussion-14.html


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^Thanks a lot.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Does that also mean you gotta launch the VPN every time to play the game?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Does that also mean you gotta launch the VPN every time to play the game?



No , once the game is added to your library , u can say goodbye to vpn/proxy service . VPN is also used to play games that are available in you other region but is yet to release in your country ( only if you have preloaded the game) . For eg - we were able to play bf4 from 28th even when indian release date was 1st nov .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

That's cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## chris (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Pre loading Ghosts on BSNL, 28.4 GB for SP 

*scriptinstallation.in/fimg/cod_ghosts_1.png


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

game size is 52 GB . it ll take 10 days for me to preload


----------



## chris (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> game size is 52 GB . it ll take 10 days for me to preload



I will only download single player this month. Multiplayer next month.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

OMG 52gb ? Really?


----------



## chris (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



iittopper said:


> OMG 52gb ? Really?



There are different size reports. I think this is because some download muliplayer, some single, some both. There will be shared files between these downloads. You will only know after downloading one, then other. If it again need ~20 GB, back luck


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Im sorry it is 32 GB, 24.2 for MP and  7.5 for SP


----------



## chris (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Im sorry it is 32 GB, 24.2 for MP and  7.5 for SP



You pre loaded MP first, So you have bigger MP and Smaller Single player. If you first finish the 7.5 GB, i  don't think you will be able to play. You will need to wait for MP (bigger download) to finish.

*EDIT: *

Just added MP to pre-load it says 24 GB, others say on steam restart file size will rearrage, so it will be like what @digit1191 posted.

*scriptinstallation.in/fimg/cod_ghosts_2.png

1.3 GB download in MP is not MP download, it is from SP as i paused instantly after adding MP.

*EDIT: 2*

After STEAM restart

*scriptinstallation.in/fimg/cod_ghosts_3.png


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Guys after playing this game , post your review about graphics/visual . I have seen next-gen ghost trailer , and it was a joke , if pc version is same as them , then i am not buying this $hit . For this huge sized game ,You need patience level over 9000 to download this huge game @ 512kbps for 5 hour campaign and some small mp maps .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



iittopper said:


> I have seen next-gen ghost trailer , and it was a joke


Fish AI>>>everything!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Fish AI>>>everything!!


Doge


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Okay, that might come close. But a ground breaking AI technology that allows the fish to move away from the player? I cannot even comprehend that kind of genius from IW, I'm sure its going to bag a ton of tech awards for the fish AI alone, and a few GOTY's.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^ my entropay card is not working with origin


----------



## chris (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> But a ground breaking AI technology that allows the fish to move away from the player?



Fish AI was a joke

E3 2013: Call of Duty: Ghosts focus on fish AI was a joke, says Infinity Ward | PIXEL ENEMY


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



chris said:


> Fish AI was a joke
> 
> E3 2013: Call of Duty: Ghosts focus on fish AI was a joke, says Infinity Ward | PIXEL ENEMY


No, its real. How can the fish AI be a joke?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Game is releasing tomorrow and I have preloaded only 16.5 GB at the moment 

Edit: The game is out in Steam!!!


----------



## chris (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I am waiting for some youtube gameplay, only download after BSNL guys fix my connection. Getting disconnected at times.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I hope you all guys who have purchased this game have atleast 6gb ram because the game wont even start if u have 4 gb or less ram .
Funny thing is game utilize only 1.1gb ram max .

Welcome to next-gen period folks.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Yeah, players have been reporting that they are getting error messages with <=4GB RAM. I have only 4GB


----------



## chris (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Yeah, players have been reporting that they are getting error messages with <=4GB RAM. I have only 4GB



They will fix it. Stupid game devs with silly errors. Now they will get some bad reviews and score.

My graphics card is no ware near minimum spec. I hope i will be able to run less less graphics settings.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Yeah, players have been reporting that they are getting error messages with <=4GB RAM. I have only 4GB


Just what I expected, so the 6GB memory requirement was PR bull after all 



> “RAM usage so far (Task manager, unsure about VRAM.) is usually around 1.1 – 1.8 GB. (Maybe it continues to grow the more you play, without unloading as maps change and such? Which isn’t ideal.),” he writes.


*www.incgamers.com/2013/11/pc-users-suggest-call-duty-ghosts-6gb-ram-requirement-artificial

Or may be the fish AI and the dog required 2GB each


----------



## chris (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

You can run with 4 GB RAM if you can live with few fishes.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Doge
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2



wow
such comment
very precise
much fun
wow


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

30GB ..... COD have moved on


----------



## theserpent (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

btw guys a RAM fix is out,For those who have this game.A direct blow to Activison.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I do not want to risk a Steam account ban by using the RAM fix.


----------



## chris (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I got RAM free from

Download More RAM!



digit1191 said:


> I do not want to risk a Steam account ban by using the RAM fix.



Finished download ? Only 2 GB finished here. Hope they will have a RAM patch soon.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I have downloaded MP. 1GB completed in SP. I'm at work now. So I'll go home and try to play. And how does that Ram download work!?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



chris said:


> I got RAM free from
> Download More RAM!


*actionflickchick.com/superaction/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Dale-Face-3.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> *actionflickchick.com/superaction/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Dale-Face-3.png



LOL it was quite a picture...
COD-Ghosts -28GB. ohhh


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I am not able to play the game. Crap. F**** you IW


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> I am not able to play the game. Crap. F**** you IW



why ? less ram?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> I am not able to play the game. Crap. F**** you IW


Tried the fix?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



iittopper said:


> why ? less ram?



Yeah. 

That fix is only for SP. I haven't downloaded SP yet. Will download SP and let u guys know tomorrow


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> That fix is only for SP. I haven't downloaded SP yet. Will download SP and let u guys know tomorrow


Sucks for you, should have waited for a few days for the purchase.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

How many hours of play is there in COD-Ghosts Single player? Is it longer than Single player of BF4 or not?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



bavusani said:


> How many hours of play is there in COD-Ghosts Single player?


Four.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Four.



Ohh **** only hours for 28GB download. I better wait for AC4-Black Flag.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Sucks for you, should have waited for a few days for the purchase.




Yeah bro, really sucks for me  I wanted to play COD, as I've never played any COD multiplayer b4 so I preorded


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

2013 is the worst year for cod game . Four aaa fps title are released this year - bioshock infinite , metro last light , bf4 and ghost . And out of all these game this has got lowest score both by reviewer and user.  still it will be the best selling fps game again.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I think they simply bloated all the files up. The curren-gen vs. next-gen vid shows better lighting and additional smoke during destructions in the next-gen, nothing that BF3 didn't had.




digit1191 said:


> Ghosts is my first legitimate cod. So I'm gonna enjoy the mp even if it's the same as the previous ones.



Good call 'cause you'll be good for another (minimum of) 2 years of CoD games.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Cod:Ghosts is having problems with framerates in PS4..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Good lord. Thank god I don't a 28GB game for 4 hours. And as for MP part of COD games, well I'll play TF2.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

PC version is also pretty messed up , fov only 65  , fps drop , cant max out the game even on gtx 580 , stuttering etc .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

The Call of Re-Use 

[YOUTUBE]5E82ZkHTiVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^^Call of Copy Pasta


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^^^Call of Copy Pasta


..."its not even chinese!"


----------



## chris (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Call of Duty: Ghosts for PC Reviews - Metacritic

User Score: 1.6


----------



## iittopper (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



chris said:


> Call of Duty: Ghosts for PC Reviews - Metacritic
> 
> User Score: 1.6



that was expected considering all 32bit user and even some 62bit os user cant even run it . Activision should have warned about the 6gb crap requirement before preordring started .


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

why this COD is so ****ing bad? from BO2 to this is like a crapstorm hit the quality bar.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Good. Kids'll be angrier.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Angry kid right here  Gonna get a new RAM stick on Saturday


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Angry kid right here  Gonna get a new RAM stick on Saturday


What if adding the ram won't work either?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

That'll work for sure.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> What if adding the ram won't work either?



Lol.... that will work for sure


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> That'll work for sure.



And, you paid 3.5K for this POS? (yeah, deliberately calling this POS 'cause it's CoD. )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And, you paid 3.5K for this POS? (yeah, deliberately calling this POS 'cause it's CoD. )



*PODS


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And, you paid 3.5K for this POS? (yeah, deliberately calling this POS 'cause it's CoD. )



Haven't experienced COD multiplayer bro. I wanted to play COD multiplayer. And since I haven't played any COD multiplayer, I took it for granted that I'll enjoy Ghosts even if it's a copy paste of older COD multiplayer

I'm not planning to buy any games till March or April. So, got this  I have BF3, so I'll play that if I feel like getting some BF action


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Haven't experienced COD multiplayer bro. I wanted to play COD multiplayer. And since I haven't played any COD multiplayer, I took it for granted that I'll enjoy Ghosts even if it's a copy paste of older COD multiplayer
> 
> I'm not planning to buy any games till March or April. So, got this  I have BF3, so I'll play that if I feel like getting some BF action


You could have just bought MW1 or 2 and played on the private servers, Ghosts is such a waste of money. Wish you luck though.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

MW1 seriously? That is so outdated.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> MW1 seriously? That is so outdated.


Why do you think COD has got the name 'call of rehash'? 
and MW1 is possibly the only game that doesn't get any kind of bashing at all.


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

i think cod4 is the most popular


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Haven't experienced COD multiplayer bro. I wanted to play COD multiplayer. And since I haven't played any COD multiplayer, I took it for granted that I'll enjoy Ghosts even if it's a copy paste of older COD multiplayer
> 
> I'm not planning to buy any games till March or April. So, got this  I have BF3, so I'll play that if I feel like getting some BF action



You want the CoD Multiplayer experience?
get it on Xbox and play multiplayer.The experience is so immersive with loads of 10 year olds telling you how they had s*x with your mother everytime you headshot them.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> You want the CoD Multiplayer experience?
> get it on Xbox and play multiplayer.The experience is so immersive with loads of 10 year olds telling you how they had s*x with your mother everytime you headshot them.




but really, i want to experience cod multiplayer.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

many are complaining about the strange and annoying stuttering and unusual frame drop in the game ! our fellow jripper also complained about the same, anyone facing similar issues?, in any specific settings or resolution? i have still managed to keep a tiny piece of interest left for buying Call of Duty Goats, heard the story is good.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



sam_738844 said:


> many are complaining about the strange and annoying stuttering and unusual frame drop in the game ! our fellow jripper also complained about the same, anyone facing similar issues?, in any specific settings or resolution? i have still managed to keep a tiny piece of interest left for buying Call of Duty Goats, heard the story is good.



I will post my review this weekend.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



sam_738844 said:


> many are complaining about the strange and annoying stuttering and unusual frame drop in the game ! Our fellow jripper also complained about the same, anyone facing similar issues?, in any specific settings or resolution? I have still managed to keep a tiny piece of interest left for buying call of duty *goats*, heard the story is good.


post win!!


----------



## noob (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I enjoyed this topic too much and have read every single comment. Thanks for the entertainment guys.  Nice fight 

BF > COD any day.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



noob said:


> I enjoyed this topic too much and have read every single comment. Thanks for the entertainment guys.  Nice fight
> 
> BF > COD any day.



Both are different type of game.. You can't really compare. And COD campaign is a million times better than BF campaign. BF campaign is just hilarious.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^^agreed, BF4 campaign is just too small and wtf with that predictability?? i could even assume the dialogs?  damn i expected so hard from bf4, even bf3 had jet fighter,helos,RHIB, tank every kind of battle machines, BF4 has only...anyway, BO2 from COD, some parts of the campaign and the story telling, elite awesomeness. Dont know if same can be expected from cod toasts modern borefare.

P.S. i also heard that Ghosts have hot chicks in the game? is that true? there is so much troll around everywhere i am confused what really is there and what is not.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



noob said:


> I enjoyed this topic too much and have read every single comment. Thanks for the entertainment guys.  Nice fight
> 
> BF > COD any day.



Battlefail... 

(ps : Lol just kidding. I love BF. But I like to say BATTLEFAIL)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



sam_738844 said:


> ^^agreed, BF4 campaign is just too small and wtf with that predictability?? i could even assume the dialogs?  damn i expected so hard from bf4, even bf3 had jet fighter,helos,RHIB, tank every kind of battle machines, BF4 has only...anyway, BO2 from COD, some parts of the campaign and the story telling, elite awesomeness. Dont know if same can be expected from cod toasts modern borefare.
> 
> P.S. i also heard that Ghosts have hot chicks in the game? is that true? there is so much troll around everywhere i am confused what really is there and what is not.



Yep. You can play a female character in MP. You know, the character models of the soldiers? There are female models.



sam_738844 said:


> ^^agreed, BF4 campaign is just too small and wtf with that predictability?? i could even assume the dialogs?  damn i expected so hard from bf4, even bf3 had jet fighter,helos,RHIB, tank every kind of battle machines, BF4 has only...anyway, BO2 from COD, some parts of the campaign and the story telling, elite awesomeness. Dont know if same can be expected from cod toasts modern borefare.
> 
> P.S. i also heard that Ghosts have hot chicks in the game? is that true? there is so much troll around everywhere i am confused what really is there and what is not.



Yep. You can play a female character in MP. You know, the character models of the soldiers? There are female models.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yep. You can play a female character in MP. You know, the character models of the soldiers? There are female models.


Adding tits was also one of the biggest features of the new engine for Ghosts, which none of the previous engines were able to achieve /s


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Adding tits was also one of the biggest features of the new engine for Ghosts, which none of the previous engines were able to achieve /s



Nvidia GTX
Advanced jiggle Physx


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nvidia GTX
> Advanced jiggle Physx


IW's engine for Ghosts is like rocket science compared to the pre school tech from nvidia /s


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Has anyone played the Sp campaign in this game?Is it true that it takes only 4-5 hours to finish?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



quicky008 said:


> Has anyone played the Sp campaign in this game?Is it true that it takes only 4-5 hours to finish?



If you play in Easy or medium then it'll take 5 hours probably. If you play in hardened you will get 7 hours of play time. I still haven't played. Will play tomorrow and let u guys know


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> If you play in Easy or medium then it'll take 5 hours probably. If you play in hardened you will get 7 hours of play time. I still haven't played. Will play tomorrow and let u guys know



Let him(quicky008) know, not us. 

/kiddin'


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Multiplayer is fun !!!!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Multiplayer is fun !!!!!!



can you use doge in multiplayer?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> can you use doge in multiplayer?



Yeah u can. And the dog is harder to kill than humans.  it has more Hp. Funny **** lol.. But the game is fun. My first cod, so I'm loving the fast paced CQ action.. But multiplayer wise, BF4 is a better game. Yeah, I agree.. 

I just played half hr of Cod SP, and it is a zillion times better than BF


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> *Adding tits was also one of the biggest features of the new engine for Ghosts*, which none of the previous engines were able to achieve /s


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gameranand said:


>


What's with the laugh? That's exactly what IW said.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> What's with the laugh? That's exactly what IW said.



Well I thought you were getting witty.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gameranand said:


> Well I thought you were getting witty.


I was, but I was also talking about a fact


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Adding tits was also one of the biggest features of the new engine for Ghosts, which none of the previous engines were able to achieve /s



speaking of that newer engines are getting pretty realistic for eg in hitman absolution and saint row 3 and 4 etc.....


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I'm addicted to COD multiplayer.  Especially free-for-all mode lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

How is the single player so far ? How is the story ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Only 4 hours of gameplay and the story is like in to the future. I did not play but saw the gameplay on youtube and reviewed all missions from IGN.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I remember that when RAGE was released then everyone was like WTF its a 19GB game and day 1 patch is 1 GB so 20GB game and all. Now look at us a shitty game is of 28 GB and we don't give a damn.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



gameranand said:


> I remember that when RAGE was released then everyone was like WTF its a 19GB game and day 1 patch is 1 GB so 20GB game and all. Now look at us a shitty game is of 28 GB and we don't give a damn.



Maybe u don't give a Damn. It's the 4th most played game in steam now. Looks like almost everyone is giving a Damn. I'm Playin 4th mission in SP. The game is cool. Even though graphics is bad, the story, gun play and cinematics is enjoyable..  

Btw, those who are facing stuttering and freezing issues, update ur drivers to the latest beta (amd). Don't know about nvidia


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Maybe u don't give a Damn. It's the 4th most played game in steam now. Looks like almost everyone is giving a Damn. I'm Playin 4th mission in SP. The game is cool. Even though graphics is bad, the story, gun play and cinematics is enjoyable..
> 
> Btw, those who are facing stuttering and freezing issues, update ur drivers to the latest beta (amd). Don't know about nvidia


same case with my friend's gtx580
currently downloading divers for him


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



kartikoli said:


> same case with my friend's gtx580
> currently downloading divers for him



SP campaign is a killer! But the occasional stuttering is ruining the thrills for me. Beta drivers fixed most of the issues but I still notice some stutter. I've finished like half of the game. Gonna wait till Amd releases proper drivers which will fix those issues for good. Infinity Ward sucks for making such a buggy PC version.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> It's the 4th most played game in steam now.


Meanwhile, justin bieber's song Baby has around 1 billion views, does that mean the song is good? Nope, just saying


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Meanwhile, justin bieber's song Baby has around 1 billion views, does that mean the song is good? Nope, just saying



Well, it certainly means that a lot of ppl give a 'damn' even if it is bad


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^Post some screenshots please


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Currently playing,


Spoiler


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Well, it certainly means that a lot of ppl give a 'damn' even if it is bad


Which not only says a lot about the talent-less hacks(bieber or IW), but a lot about the people's bad taste too


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Which not only says a lot about the talent-less hacks(bieber or IW), but a lot about the people's bad taste too



But for ppl like me who haven't played COD Multiplayer at all, this game is seriously good. Believe it or not.  That's up to you. Just giving my opinion


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> But for ppl like me who haven't played COD Multiplayer at all, this game is seriously good. Believe it or not.  That's up to you. Just giving my opinion


Sure, glad you're enjoying it. I used to enjoy cod4 too


----------



## iittopper (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I use to play cod mw2 very much , have spent around 80 hour in mw2 mp . The moment i played bad company 2 , i stop playing cod mp ever . Have also played black ops 2 mp for 200-25 hour / And if you guys enjoy team based fps game , you should give planetside 2 , a try .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

@digit1191 : How is the physx?
And how is the NVIDIA GPU-accelerated Doge fur ?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> @digit1191 : How is the physx?
> And how is the NVIDIA GPU-accelerated Doge fur ?



I have AMD GPU dude. And the game looks UGLY (Compared to BF4).

But the dog motion capture is stunning.  +1000 for the dog.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> +1000 for the dog.


What about the fish!? Don't forget the fish!!


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> What about the fish!? Don't forget the fish!!



 I've posted a screenshot of the fish


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> I've posted a screenshot of the fish


yeah, lol. Good job


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

*imageshack.com/a/img9/1456/1odv.png


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> *imageshack.com/a/img9/1456/1odv.png



I have seen this somewhere else


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nanducob said:


> I have seen this somewhere else


Let me guess, internet?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 10, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Let me guess, internet?



your ri8, 100 points 2 grifindor


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Nanducob said:


> your ri8, 100 points 2 grifindor


*www.crushable.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Hermione-GIF-2.gif


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



cyborg47 said:


> Which not only says a lot about the talent-less hacks(bieber or IW), but a lot about the people's bad taste too



And they're saying he's gonna be Robin in the upcoming movie. I'll kill my Supes comics with fire if that's true.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And they're saying he's gonna be Robin in the upcoming movie. I'll kill my Supes comics with fire if that's true.


No, he's not, he was just being a douche like he always does. So relax


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And they're saying he's gonna be Robin in the upcoming movie. I'll kill my Supes comics with fire if that's true.


Rather kill the casting director guy with fire.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Extinction mode is good. Anyone played it yet?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

guys please post some screenshots


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Q for those who are playing Ghosts : Is there any option to check ping / latency in a multiplayer game?

Sometimes my games are very smooth, sometimes they are stuttering so much like the ping is above 500ms


----------



## ranjitsd (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



chris said:


> Call of Duty: Ghosts for PC Reviews - Metacritic
> 
> User Score: 1.6






i don't own cod and i gave 10 rating and u believe  metacritic user score


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

anyone found solution for crashing


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

^ The game is crashing for you ?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

yes ^^ and for my friend too


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

1 . Disable the Steam in-game overlay
2. Run the game in no border windowed mode.
3. After starting the game, open task manager and set "iwmp6.exe" (or whatever the name is) priority to Normal.

Edit: Worked for me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> 1 . Disable the Steam in-game overlay
> 2. Run the game in no border windowed mode.
> 3. After starting the game, open task manager and set "iwmp6.exe" (or whatever the name is) priority to Normal.
> 
> Edit: Worked for me.


You think people here buy CoD? 
Dude you are very naive


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> You think people here buy CoD?
> Dude you are very naive


True story bro 

kartikoli, if you are not playing on Steam , then I don't know how to resolve the crashing issue.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> True story bro
> 
> kartikoli, if you are not playing on Steam , then I don't know how to resolve the crashing issue.


lol.... actually its my friend's game and yes i am not buying this after playing the first 2 missions


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I think there are lot of fixes available for the nonsteam version. You just have to Google a bit


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

6GB RAM restriction lifted. ~460MB massive update


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> 6GB RAM restriction lifted. ~460MB massive update


can I play it smoothly in 4GB RAM?


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Zangetsu said:


> can I play it smoothly in 4GB RAM?



Yes, the game does not use more than 2.2GB RAM. I checked in taskmgr


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> Yes, the game does not use more than 2.2GB RAM. I checked in taskmgr



Looks like it was a marketing strategy to get people hyped about the game, by making them think that its truly next gen and substantial upgrade from previous iterations wrt  graphics of the game etc...
Though the high expectations made the game look worse in reviews....I think they were targeting the pre-orders and early adopters.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Bhargav Simha said:


> Looks like it was a marketing strategy to get people hyped about the game, by making them think that its *truly next gen*


Fish AI is next gen!!


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Completed game. SP Campaign is not that bad either but i did not like the end


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



vijju6091 said:


> Completed game. SP Campaign is not that bad either but i did not like the end



on console?


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

yeah. Xbox 360


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Guys can anyone help me here. I was downloading ghosts from steam and 1gb was left. But my HDD started giving troubles back then. Today when I resumed download, it started over again 
Anyone can provide me with steam backup DVDs? I will pay for shipping and dvds.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

32 GB is like 7-8 DVDs. Can you send a pen drive / HDD? I will copy it and ship it back to you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> 32 GB is like 7-8 DVDs. Can you send a pen drive / HDD? I will copy it and ship it back to you.


I only have a 16 GB drive and no external HDD


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> I only have a 16 GB drive and no external HDD


get 1 more from a friend


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

I'll burn 4 DVDs + your pendrive?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



kartikoli said:


> get 1 more from a friend



Hmm wait. I have 2 16 GB, and 1 4gb drive. 
Will that work?
Also steam compresses data during backup. So 2 16gb should do. What say?

Just backup ghosts data in 2 parts. See how much space each part takes.


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Hmm wait. I have 2 16 GB, and 1 4gb drive.
> Will that work?
> Also steam compresses data during backup. So 2 16gb should do. What say?
> 
> Just backup ghosts data in 2 parts. See how much space each part takes.



That will work. Absolutely. After I go home from work tonight I'll PM you about how much space it's taking.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*



digit1191 said:


> That will work. Absolutely. After I go home from work tonight I'll PM you about how much space it's taking.



OK sure. Thanks.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Currently I am on mission after plane crash and it gives combined feeling of farcry3 and splinter cell .... loving it but its way too easy at veteran mode


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Started this game...
but I am facing the Texture Settings Bug
no matter I set it to 'High' it automatically reverts to 'Normal'

Does anybody faced this Issue?


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Call of Duty : Ghosts announced*

Started this game on SP mode, the FPS drops at certain times to 10's level. Otherwise it stays at 40-50's level. Any solution for increasing FPS. I am practically maxed out with FXAA.

Edit: Nevermind, turned down Terrain Quality, Shadows.. FPS never falls below 40's now, and stays at 60 most of the time. Finished the game within 4 hours.


----------

